
The war for the soul of open source (video, OSCON keynote) - soamv
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8q5o-4pnxDQ
======
soamv
It's a short talk with no transcript, but it's relevant and interesting if you
were following all the open source licensing stuff from Redis, Elastic, and
others.

